# Congrats on site changes



## Hooked (27/6/18)

@Stroodlepuff @Gizmo I've just been on to your site and WOW! You've done an outstanding job of sorting the juice into flavour profiles. Well done and thank you!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (27/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo I've just been on to your site and WOW! You've done an outstanding job of sorting the juice into flavour profiles. Well done and thank you!!


No more popup thingy "Pietie bought cotton" on the bottom either. Stuff on the sides also much smaller and no longer blocking anything. Spent some real quality time on their site the other day.

Thanks guys!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (27/6/18)

As above, easiest site to browse at this stage I think. Congratulations on the new look @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff , it’s really great!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/6/18)

Well spotted @Hooked 
Just went to check out the eliquids by flavour profile.
That is amazing indeed!
I know which one you clicked on 

Well done @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo 

Agreed with @Raindance - I can now browse nicely on the VK site without that damn intrusive pop up box that just never wanted to go away!!!!!! Much better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/6/18)

@Stroodlepuff @Gizmo 

One thing that still needs to be addressed is this:




When I log in and try to view my orders, after clicking the order number - this error shows up.


----------



## Gizmo (28/6/18)

Thank you Rainstorm I was not aware of this issue, thank you for letting me know. I will get it sorted

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/6/18)

Gizmo said:


> Thank you Rainstorm I was not aware of this issue, thank you for letting me know. I will get it sorted



That's weird. I have told Stroodlepuff and that was months ago... Lol. You're welcome @Gizmo


----------

